# no drawn comb! swarm likely



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

LCbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My lang hive is really crowded right now, and wax moths got all my extra drawn comb. They've ignored the foundation that I put on there following the flow, and I have nothing to offer the bees to help them relieve the congestion. I haven't seen swarm cells yet, but they're bringing in a lot of pollen now and I don't think I have much time.
> 
> ...


Bait them up into the next super by removing a few of your drawn frames, and replacing with your empty frames. Put the drawn ones into the empty box.

Considering you can't swap frames between the two hives, maybe you could do a newspaper combine with a few frames of bees and brood with the topbar. I'm not well versed in tbh as I don't have any, and am not sure how much monkeying it would take to do that. You could also try shaking a few frames of nurse bees in front of the tbh entrance and boost it that way.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I second peggjam's advices.

Don't feed if you are afraid of them swarming. That is like trying to put out a fire by smothering it with newspaper 

Yup, try to bait them up into a super. Or if you have frames with remnants of comb in it from your wax moth fiasco, that would work too, frozen to kill the moths. If they won't draw foundation then there is not a flow on, and they are unlikely to swarm anyway.

Rick


----------

